# Pygmy python morphs and some other questions



## entityworkshop (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi there everyone, 

I'm thinking of purchasing a pygmy python (or 2 to breed) 

Just wondering what sort of colours they are available in. I've seen the "patternless" variety and also seen very rusty red coloured animals too.

Also what sized housing? is a small plywood enclosure (60L X 30W X 15CMH) suitable for one adult?

If anyone knows someone who breeds them in VIC that would be perfect. 

Also I'd love to see pygmy python photos you might have!

Cheers,

Salvador.


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi mate, if you’re new to breeding antaresia, I couldn’t recommend starting on Pygmy pythons as hatchlings are extremely delicate and are a pain in the butt to get feeding as they’ll only take something the size of a fuzzy foot

as for colours, there’s the red and the brown coloured looks
In Germany they have a “pearl” morph which is more of a silver colour

housing these guys is very easy 60x30x15 will be enough at 33c day time temps


----------



## entityworkshop (Feb 10, 2021)

Herptology said:


> Hi mate, if you’re new to breeding antaresia, I couldn’t recommend starting on Pygmy pythons as hatchlings are extremely delicate and are a pain in the butt to get feeding as they’ll only take something the size of a fuzzy foot
> 
> as for colours, there’s the red and the brown coloured looks
> In Germany they have a “pearl” morph which is more of a silver colour
> ...


Thank you so much for your time and advice! 

In that case I think I'll just get a male with nice colours and have it as a display animal. 

Do you know anyone in (ideally in VIC) who would have a patternless or very rusty red animal? do the red animals fade to brown as they get older?


----------

